# 1.5 software update issue



## johnnylandrover (Dec 5, 2021)

I updated my R5 and R6 with the new firmware and it seems like my focus has got worse. Has anyone had these issues? My last shoot was very simple, professional head shots with flash f3.2, iso 200 shutter 125. Eye and face detection on and focus was soft


----------



## kaihp (Dec 5, 2021)

Yes, look for the thread started by @Viggo


----------



## razoek (Dec 5, 2021)

Sorry my English is bad. 

I'm having a different issues with the new 1.50 firmware. I have the r6 and r5. After updating both to the new firmware, I notice on the r5 that the M-fn button doesn't work like it use to.

Before, when the M-fn button is pushed the the "DIAL FUNC" menu will appear. Now when the M-fn is pushed it does nothing. The "Customize button" mapping is still at default at "DIAL FUNC"

Because I had a wedding on Saturday, I had to find a work around by mapping the AE* Lock button to "DIAL FUNC" and it works normal.

On the r6 with the new firmware (1.50) everything works normal.

Also, I was not able to downgrade the r5 to 1.40 in EOS Utility. It won't let me. Is anyone else having this issue? I will be calling Canon tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 5, 2021)

Must be random. I just checked. My Eye AF with tracking seems fine. I used what was on my camera to test, a Sigma 180mm f/2.8 IS macro. I'm sure if this lens is working, the others will too. 

Had my wife walk towards me, afternoon light, no problems in three series. With and without eyeglasses, locking on fine. 

My M-fn button is as it was before the update.

Still, Canon has a good record of issuing small revisions quickly.


----------



## johnnylandrover (Dec 5, 2021)

razoek said:


> Sorry my English is bad.
> 
> I'm having a different issues with the new 1.50 firmware. I have the r6 and r5. After updating both to the new firmware, I notice on the r5 that the M-fn button doesn't work like it use to.
> 
> ...


Attached picture, face is very soft and her hair towards the back is sharp


----------



## Viggo (Dec 6, 2021)

I had a closer look at the shots from today, and while not as bad as the above shot, the eyes are most definitely softer in all focused shots. I’m going back to 1.4.0, hopefully it will work. And a REAL bummer I can’t use the new features in 1.5.0, but proper focus is more important….


----------



## rpg51 (Dec 7, 2021)

Bummer. I guess I better check my R6. I did the FW update the other day and put the camera back in the bag without checking anything.


----------



## razoek (Dec 14, 2021)

razoek said:


> Sorry my English is bad.
> 
> I'm having a different issues with the new 1.50 firmware. I have the r6 and r5. After updating both to the new firmware, I notice on the r5 that the M-fn button doesn't work like it use to.
> 
> ...



Update: Got my camera back from Canon. Frist, I want to say Canon Service Center are awesome!! The person who helped me is amazing. Drop off on Monday and got it back on Wednesday! Fast turn around!

On to the service that they did. They can't say for sure the upgrade to 1.50 made the problem but it might have corrupted something. On their notes, they found "that the display panel had shorted causing one or more buttons or controls to operate improperly. The olc panel was repaired".

I'm just happy Canon was able to fixed my camera. Thank you Canon Service Center!


----------

